# wave



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "wave" in Finnish? It is a noun, meaning a shape of water that appears near a beach.

Here is a picture.

suggestions: _aalto, heiluttaa, heilautus, huiskutus, huiskuttaa, heilutus, kähertää, käherrys, kampaus, laine, töyry, ilkuttaa, viittaus, vilkutus_

Thank you.


----------



## dinji

_aalto_ and _laine_ are OK.

Surfing = _lainelautailu_


----------



## Gavril

Which term is more common for surfing -- _lainelautailu _or _lainepujottelu_?

Also, please let me know if these sentences work:


_Tuuli teki laineita / aaltoja korkealla nurmella_. 
(Or, perhaps just _Tuuli laineita / aaltoja korkealla nurmella _would work?) 

_Puulaudalla oli nähtävissä outoja, __vuosirenkaista_ _muodostettuja laineita / aaltoja_.

_Näin rannalla mahtavat laineet / aallot tänään!_

_Ääniaalto / -laine

Paineaalto / -laine

Siniaalto / -laine

_(Kahdessa viimeisessä lauseessa käytetään kielikuvia jotka ovat yleisiä englannissa, mutta ehkei suomessa: )

_Laine / aalto kipua virtasi läpi ruumistani._ 

_Ensimmäinen suuri laine / aalto maahanmuuttoa Yhdysvaltoihin alkoi 19. vuosisadassa._

Kiitos


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Which term is more common for surfing -- _lainelautailu _or _lainepujottelu_?
> 
> Also, please let me know if these sentences work:
> 
> _Tuuli teki laineita / aaltoja korkealla nurmella_. ... korkeassa ruohikossa (nurmi is short)
> (Or, perhaps just _Tuuli laineita / aaltoja korkealla nurmella _would work? NO)
> 
> _Puulaudassa oli nähtävissä outoja, __vuosirenkaista_ _muodostuneita laineita / aaltoja_. Both OK
> 
> _Näin rannalla mahtavat laineet / aallot tänään!_ Both OK, aallot is better
> 
> _Ääniaalto _/ -laine
> _
> Paineaalto _/ -laine
> _
> Siniaalto _/ -laine
> (Kahdessa viimeisessä lauseessa käytetään kielikuvia jotka ovat yleisiä englannissa, mutta ehkei suomessa: ) Myös suomessa!
> 
> Laine_ / aalto kipua virtasi läpi ruumistani._ Kivun / tuskan aalto virtasi...
> 
> _Ensimmäinen suuri _laine /_ aalto maahanmuuttoa Yhdysvaltoihin alkoi 19. vuosisadassa._ Rather (maahan)muuttoaalto or maahanmuuton aalto.


----------



## Gavril

> _Näin rannalla mahtavat laineet / aallot tänään!_ Both OK, aallot is better


This may not be a simple question to answer, but in what way is _aalto _better than _laine _fordescribing ocean waves?

For example, does _laine _sound more archaic/poetic than _aalto_? Or, does it refer to an unusually large wave?

Kiitos vk


----------



## Hakro

_Laine_ can be small or moderate; _aalto_ can be moderate or large.

(Other Finns may have different opinions.)


----------



## 880320

It looks like many things have already been covered, but I'm posting this regardless (I've also explained some grammatical stuff in this post).



Gavril said:


> Which term is more common for surfing -- lainelautailu or lainepujottelu?


It must be "lainelautailu" ("pujottelu" can refer to slalom skiing, for instance). The words "surfaus" and "surfaaminen" are also used. (EDIT: "Surffaus" and "surffaaminen" should be written with a single "f". Edited to correct. Thanks Hakro!)



> Also, please let me know if these sentences work:
> 
> 
> Tuuli teki laineita / aaltoja korkealla nurmella.
> (Or, perhaps just Tuuli laineita / aaltoja korkealla nurmella would work?)


1. "Tuuli teki laineita/aaltoja korkeaan nurmeen."
MMMThese grammatical cases for the last two words sound better to me.
2. "Tuuli teki laineita/aaltoja korkeaan ruohikkoon."
MMMThe word "nurmi" (or "nurmikko") often means "a grass lawn" (usually not tall), so the word "ruohikko" (which in most cases is tall) looks better here, given the adjective "korkea" ("tall").
3. "Tuuli sai korkean ruohikon lainehtimaan/aaltoilemaan."
MMMThe construction here is: "jokin sai jonkin tekemään jotakin" -- "something made something do something".
MMMThe verb "tuulla" ("to blow," as used about wind) normally doesn't take an object (such as "laineita" or "aaltoja").

Sentences #1 and #2 can describe a condition that was caused by the wind, and remains after the wind is no longer blowing, although the latter isn't necessarily implied. On the other hand, in sentence #3, the verb "lainehtia" or "aaltoilla" refers to a condition ("lainehtiminen/lainehdinta" or "aaltoileminen/aaltoilu") which will cease to exist as soon as the wind ceases to blow.



> Puulaudalla oli nähtävissä outoja, vuosirenkaista muodostettuja laineita / aaltoja.


1. "Puulaudassa oli nähtävissä outoja, vuosirenkaista muodostuneita laineita/aaltoja."
MMMThe sentence describes what can be seen on a wooden board -- that is, one of the properties of the board; the "-lla" form would be correct if the sentence was to describe one of the properties of a different object located on the wooden board.
MMM"Puulaudan pinnassa" -- "on the surface of the wooden board". This is another way to put it. The word "pinta" ("surface") also needs to be in the inessive case, although the English -- "on the surface" -- would suggest that "pinnalla" should be the word of choice.
2. "Puulaudassa näkyi outoja, vuosirenkaista muodostuneita laineita/aaltoja."
MMM"näkyi" -- "was visible," "could be seen"
MMM"muodostua" -- "to form (oneself, spontaneously)" (reflexive); "muodostaa" -- "to form" (nonreflexive)

The words "laine" and "aalto" both are well suited to this figurative usage; even in their literal sense they are mostly interchangeable.



> Näin rannalla mahtavat laineet / aallot tänään!


1. "Näin tänään rannalla mahtavia laineita/aaltoja!"
MMMThe partitive forms might be considered more idiomatic here, but using the nominative forms isn't incorrect; in fact, they sound fairly good to me in this particular sentence. It's mostly the position of the word "tänään" at the end of the sentence that I found unidiomatic at the first sight, but it really isn't strictly unidiomatic; different word orders are possible, and particularly in literature and poetry the choice of a particular word order is more or less a question of style.



> Ääniaalto / -laine
> 
> Paineaalto / -laine
> 
> Siniaalto / -laine


Scientific terms like these use the word "aalto". The word "laine" is somewhat more poetical in my experience.



> (Kahdessa viimeisessä lauseessa käytetään kielikuvia jotka ovat yleisiä englannissa, mutta ehkei suomessa: )
> 
> Laine / aalto kipua virtasi läpi ruumistani.


In this case, the more literal translation is better (assuming "a wave of pain"):
1. "Kivun aalto virtasi läpi ruumiini." -- ("läpi _+genitive_")
2. "Kivun aalto lävisti ruumiini." -- ("lävistää _+accusative_")
MMMThe word "aalto" is more typical than "laine" in this kind of an expression (also in the next one).



> Ensimmäinen suuri laine / aalto maahanmuuttoa Yhdysvaltoihin alkoi 19. vuosisadassa.


1. "Ensimmäinen suuri maahanmuuton aalto Yhdysvaltoihin alkoi 19. (19.= (here) "yhdeksännellätoista") vuosisadalla."
MMMThe construction "_genitive+_ aalto" is more idiomatic, as in the previous example. (Tämä konstruktio/kielikuva on suomen kielessäkin melko tavallinen. -- This construction/metaphor is quite usual in Finnish as well.)
MMM"Vuosituhat," "vuosisata," "vuosikymmen," "viikko," "tunti," "minuutti," "sekunti" (etc.) -- these words most often take the "-lla" case when used in an adverbial sense.



Gavril said:


> This may not be a simple question to answer, but in what way is _aalto _better than _laine _fordescribing ocean waves?
> 
> For example, does _laine _sound more archaic/poetic than _aalto_? Or, does it refer to an unusually large wave?
> 
> Kiitos vk





Hakro said:


> _Laine_ can be small or moderate; _aalto_ can be moderate or large.
> 
> (Other Finns may have different opinions.)


The word "laine" sounds more poetic to me than "aalto," but not archaic (both words are commonly used).
I also think that the word "laine" refers to a rather small wave while "aalto" refers to a larger wave. Most of the time these words are interchangeable, however.


----------



## Hakro

880320 said:


> It must be "lainelautailu" ("pujottelu" can refer to slalom skiing, for instance). The words "surffaus" and "surffaaminen" are also used.


I agree 99,99 % what you said, but I've been told that "surfaus" (like "golfaus") should be written with only a single f.


> The word "laine" is somewhat more poetical in my experience.


I don't think it's poetical but it's used only  for water, hair... and what else?


----------



## 880320

Hakro said:


> I agree 99,99 % what you said, but I've been told that "surfaus" (like "golfaus") should be written with only a single f.


I also had heard of this rule (years ago) but was uncertain whether or not I should obey it, too. At any rate, the usual pronunciation includes the double "f".


> I don't think it's poetical but it's used only  for water, hair... and what else?


Yes, on second thought it's not necessarily poetical, even though in everyday speech it might appear less frequently than "aalto".


----------

